# Anyone tried Atrantil?



## lsgv100 (Apr 16, 2009)

I was diagnosed with SIBO (H) and I was on Rifaximin for a month. After that, the bloating and gas has reduced but hasn't stopped completely. I started taking Atrantil and it really worked like a wonder. The leaky gas seems to have gone completely, but only for a few days and then it came back when I was under heavy stress. This time I increased the dosage from recommended 2 to 3 capsules and it looked like it worked again. I still have to find out the best dosage for me. My question is did anyone with SIBO try Atrantil.


----------



## Kascade (Nov 1, 2017)

I am thinking of trying Atrantíl now does it still work for you?


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Good to hear Atranil worked for you. I strongly believe LG is due to stress (tight abdominal and below muscles) as when i tried Escitalopram oxalate(anti depressant) i was free of LG for over 6-8 months while using it. It returned back when i stopped medications. Anyhow to give it a try and test my luck i ordered Atranil on Amazon. Let me try and get back here.

How many days did it take for your LG to stop? Did your LG come back while you were still using Atranil?


----------



## Kascade (Nov 1, 2017)

oceanblue141 said:


> Good to hear Atranil worked for you. I strongly believe LG is due to stress (tight abdominal and below muscles) as when i tried Escitalopram oxalate(anti depressant) i was free of LG for over 6-8 months while using it. It returned back when i stopped medications. Anyhow to give it a try and test my luck i ordered Atranil on Amazon. Let me try and get back here.
> 
> How many days did it take for your LG to stop? Did your LG come back while you were still using Atranil?


Am glad that worked for you. Ive had this issue for over 5 years now Ill use anything to stop it am so sick of it  
Is it easy to get this medication prescribed by doctors? Also do you have IBS -C and does it help with chronic constipation?

I get very nervous every time I step out of my door especially in the mornings and have terrible incomplete evacuation ugh


----------



## borggren4 (Mar 20, 2017)

Tried it, around two weekend in, started with 2 then 3 but Ive not noticed any significant changes if any at all.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Atrantil did not work for me. Tried for 30 days - 2 bottles - 2 pills morning, 2 at lunch, 2 after dinner (6 pills per day for 30 days)


----------



## lsgv100 (Apr 16, 2009)

Initially Atrantil worked great for me, but it seems it doesnt have as much affect as earlier. I stoped it totally. I will try to use when needed when I am under stress. Did anyone test for SIBO? I am going to take a breath test again and check for methane


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

lsgv100 said:


> Initially Atrantil worked great for me, but it seems it doesnt have as much affect as earlier. I stoped it totally. I will try to use when needed when I am under stress. Did anyone test for SIBO? I am going to take a breath test again and check for methane


I don't have leaky gas, but I have SIBO-C (methane dominant). When I did my breath test, my methane levels were extremely high. I did multiple rounds of prescription antibiotics, and the SIBO returned every time when I stopped. Atrantil has worked well for me. I started it a few weeks ago. I did 2 capsules 3x a day for the first two weeks, and I've been using 2 capsules 2x a day for the past week. Hoping to get down to 2 capsules 1x per day at a month without adverse affects. It has significantly reduced my gas and bloating. I also take Linzess for the constipation, but the combination with the Atrantil has minimized most of my SIBO symptoms.


----------



## lsgv100 (Apr 16, 2009)

Where did you get tested for Sibo Methane, any diagnostic center or hospital? I postponed my GI consultation due to Corona virus.


----------

